# best SILICONE-FREE, long-lasting primer for combo skin



## mariserinb (May 27, 2010)

i am deathly afraid of a primer clogging my pores and breaking me out, so i am looking for a primer that will keep my makeup on ALL DAY that is silicone-free and hopefully with an SPF. i have combo skin.  i prefer a natural primer, but other ones are fine, too.  suggestions?


----------



## bis (May 27, 2010)

Korres apparently makes a nice primer w/o silicone, but I never tested it myself.


----------



## miss_supra (May 27, 2010)

BEST EVER!! 

No oil, no silicone either. It is pricey, but well worth it.

Hourglass Viel Mineral Primer.

Sephora: Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer SPF 15: Primer

My make-up stays on with his all day with MUFE HD powder.


----------



## mariserinb (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_BEST EVER!! 

No oil, no silicone either. It is pricey, but well worth it.

Hourglass Viel Mineral Primer.

Sephora: Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer SPF 15: Primer

My make-up stays on with his all day with MUFE HD powder._

 
hmm...i hadn't looked into this one before....the reviews on sephora are pretty damn good. is your skin oily or combo? or sensitive at all?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 28, 2010)

Ooh, I'm happy and sad to see this thread. I've been looking for a good non-silicone primer too but after two To the Beach hauls, I'm broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But the reviews for the Hourglass Viel primer ARE really good on Sephora.. I'm going to have to remember this one.


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 28, 2010)

The Hourglass primer is amazing... personally I didn't feel it was so amazing that it was worth the money, I wouldn't rebuy it. I do have the Korres one though and I do quite like it.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 28, 2010)

How does the Hourglass primer feel going on in comparison to silicone primers? B/c I hate the texture and feel of that stuff on me!


----------



## miss_supra (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_How does the Hourglass primer feel going on in comparison to silicone primers? B/c I hate the texture and feel of that stuff on me!_

 
Nothing is on. I am serious. All other primers I feel super greasy and slick while Hourglass feels like nothing at all except a little more moisture has been locked in.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariserinb* 

 
_hmm...i hadn't looked into this one before....the reviews on sephora are pretty damn good. is your skin oily or combo? or sensitive at all?_

 
Combination, super dry on cheeks and overly oily (nothing really mattes me down) t-zone. Ever since I moved to LA (almost a year) my skin is very sensitive from irritation to break outs with some make-up.

I use this primer when I am under hot lights for photoshoots or outdoor in the sun as a video host.


----------



## mariserinb (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Nothing is on. I am serious. All other primers I feel super greasy and slick while Hourglass feels like nothing at all except a little more moisture has been locked in.



Combination, super dry on cheeks and overly oily (nothing really mattes me down) t-zone. Ever since I moved to LA (almost a year) my skin is very sensitive from irritation to break outs with some make-up.

I use this primer when I am under hot lights for photoshoots or outdoor in the sun as a video host._

 
okay, you convinced me. i just bought it. it was a little painful for my bank account, but i'm really excited. especially cuz it has spf 15.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Tarte silicone free primer?  It looks like it will work great.  I have tried the Korres one, but unfortunately it did nothing and was more like a lotion.


----------

